# What is this??



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Once and awhile I'll see this fine line of tiny white bubbles coming from the leaves of my Amazon Swords. Is that pearling and it is a good or bad thing?


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes it is pearling. It is good. Its just the plant being a plant. And a good indication that your tank is doing good


----------



## armedbiggiet (Jun 9, 2009)

That mean your plants is doing the photosynthsis by sucking in the CO2 and breath out the O2. WHat you see is the oxygen that plants breath out.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Congratuations.

Having small bubbles rising to the surface that look like a string of pearls is a very desirable thing in planted tanks.

The are oxygen bubbles.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Sometimes you just notice this after a water change. This could be due to the new water having more/less O2 than your plant so osmosis occurs, which results in pearling. This is neither good nor bad. You can also see pearling if your plant has a wound on it or if you trim a plant. This is not really good, but natural with trimming.

However, if you see this on a daily basis, after lights have been on for X amount of time, this a good sign that photosynthesis is occuring and your tank has reached it's max CO2/O2 level resulting in the plants pearling. This type of pearling is a very good sign of a healthy planted tank.


----------

